# Smart phone medical tricorder



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

*Small sensor developed by UBC scientists transforms smartphone into life-saving medical device
Phone Oximeter can measure oxygen levels in blood, key to monitoring the health of pregnant women*

http://www.vancouversun.com/technol...developed+scientists+turns/9832013/story.html



> A small sensor plugged into a smartphone could mean the difference between life and death for pregnant women, their babies and for people suffering from pneumonia and other critical conditions.
> 
> At $40, the Phone Oximeter is an affordable alternative to pulse oximeters that can cost more than $1,000 - and are only found in hospitals and doctor's offices, where the little plastic device that clamps on a patient's finger is used to measure oxygen levels in the blood.
> 
> ...


Gene Roddenberry dreamed it - technology expands to the point that it is reality. Amazing!

:2thumb: :2thumb: :2thumb: :2thumb:


----------



## smaj100 (Oct 17, 2012)

I'd say in the next 5-10 years a full blown medical tricorder will be present. You can already find atmospheric sampling devices that measure all forms of gasses and contaminates. It's remarkable how quickly things can progress when folks put their minds to it.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Science fiction is now becoming science fact.


----------



## Jim1590 (Jul 11, 2012)

Its a great idea and I wouldn't mind getting one myself. I hope it includes a mini crash training course with it. Some things will mess up the readings.

The pulse ox does not "read" the level of O2, it basically sees how red the red blood cells are. As the receptors on the cell are filled with the O2 molecule, it turns a brighter shade if red. This means a higher level. Another gas that fills those receptors (and with as much as 10x the affinity IIRC) is Carbon Monoxide. So if you have a CO leak, pop this sucker on as you feel short of breath, get a 100% reading, go back to sleep...........

I can see this, a bp cuff, glucometer, couple other tools, maybe an end tidal.... very big maybe. I would not want to see EKG or 12 lead outside of highly trained EMTs (at the higher levels)/ Medics and above. Just so many things that can contribute to a bad reading. That being said, you can learn to read those lines in a few hours. It is the practice that is needed to make sure you see that fatal rhythm.

Yay for progress!


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

You can buy a pulse oximeter at the local drug store for less than $50, Amazon has them for under $18. Nearly any pulse oximeter will give you the heart rate as well.


----------



## drfacefixer (Mar 8, 2013)

tsrwivey said:


> You can buy a pulse oximeter at the local drug store for less than $50, Amazon has them for under $18. Nearly any pulse oximeter will give you the heart rate as well.


Be careful in your purchase. Most of the under fifty are not for medical diagnosis- it's usually in the fine print. They may give an accurate heart rate but the pulse oximetry algorithms are horrid. I've used these along side my work monitors during sedations and they continue to read a spo2 of 99 or 100 long after apnea alarms are going off and the masimo sensor is reading 88. The reliable sensors that are approved and tested are about $199 new. Since most everyone has to move to equipment with continuous capnography though, the used medical markets has lots of great deals.


----------



## Jim1590 (Jul 11, 2012)

drfacefixer said:


> Since most everyone has to move to equipment with continuous capnography though, the used medical markets has lots of great deals.


I applaud the move, you can learn and monitor so much more watching a etco2 waveform as opposed to a number.

Now you can "diagnose" the hyperventilation before putting a bag over their head! Kidding of course.... :teehee:


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

JimMadsen said:


> I applaud the move, you can learn and monitor so much more watching a etco2 waveform as opposed to a number.
> 
> Now you can "diagnose" the hyperventilation before putting a bag over their head! Kidding of course.... :teehee:


Paper or plastic???

:eyebulge:


----------



## Jim1590 (Jul 11, 2012)

Depends on length of time til shift change


----------

